# Portland OR/Vancouver WA D&D group seeks new players



## ErikSPdx (Dec 4, 2005)

Our group has been together since 1998, but has been decimated over the past couple
of years as four players moved out of the area for new jobs.  So, we are looking for 
some new people.  

If you are in the area & looking for a group, send me an email and we can chat further.


----------

